# CD-ROM help



## peacenlove

I recently got an old comp from a friend and the CD-ROM is quad speed creative 4x I put in the audio disc in and it reads but when I put in any data disc it wouldn't read like "D:\ is not ready".. is it because it only reads the audio disc and not the other data or information saved on other disc?


----------



## [tab]

Did you burn the data CDs yourself?  Maybe the old CD-ROM can't read multi-session discs... then again maybe it's just borked.


----------



## littlenicky

i had something like that... i just reaplaced the cd drive though and it also may be because u dont have a program to read the audio cd from...unless ure computer is really really crappy this shouldnt be the problem... i doubt it is because every new os comes with a built in one


----------

